

Animated PNG format implemented in JS - devongovett
http://devongovett.github.com/png.js/

======
devongovett
The PNG files are loaded and parsed entirely in JS and then rendered to the
canvas element using putImageData. Works with both normal and animated PNGs.

------
bfrog
I guess a solution to MNG files has finally come around.

